

API gurus - some expertise please - dakrisht

API gurus - some expertise please<p>I don't have much experience with API's but was wondering the following:<p>1) Is it possible for a user to authenticate using their Facebook account and have a web-app (using the API) pull their photos (in JPEG or PNG format) and have them store on a local or hosted server?<p>Example: I'd like to pull my 2,000 photos (in various albums, et. al.) from my Facebook account, can I automatically pull them all into a destination using the API?<p>Thanks in advance
======
aespinoza
Yes you can. Our platform (iKnode) has a Facebook adapter that allows you to
upload and download photos from facebook.

We do not support logging in with Facebook, but you can Connect to Facebook
using OAuth. We have a Social Connector to do just that.

We have adapters for FTP and Amazon S3. So you can download the photos through
FTP or S3.

Send me an email to aespinoza@iknode.com and I'll guide you through it.

~~~
dakrisht
Thanks, I'll reach out to you shortly.

